

What Startups can learn from the Mayans - sk2code

Well I am not an expert here but keeping into consideration the buzz about the Mayans and their predictions I have come up with this list of few interesting things. This is just for fun but who knows it might help some of you. Feel free to add more lessons learnt and have a safe 12-21-12.<p>Mayans were extremely confident and precise in their astronomy and that’s the reason they have predicted that the World will come to an end on 21st Dec 2012.<p>Lesson learnt: If you believe in your product then sell it with conviction.<p>We came to know about the Mayans and their predictions by watching and listening to famous astronomers, geologists and archaeologists who were having full faith in what Mayans have predicted.<p>Lesson learnt: A good product is not only conspicuous to the VC but proper marketing also plays an important role in introducing the product to the World.<p>With some comfort now I can say that the myth of 21st Dec is almost over, but we have to wait for another scary prediction and who knows it might be better than the one what Mayans have predicted.<p>Lesson learnt: Prepare for the failure. No matter how awesome is your product, there are always chances someone might come up with a better one.
======
roopeshv
please provide some background on who these famous astronomers, geologists and
archaeologists who had full faith in what Mayans have predicted.

